# Japan trip pictures



## JBroida (Oct 30, 2014)

Just wanted to update you guys... for those of you that are interested, we are posting the most pictures of our trip on instagram...

you can see them here:
http://instagram.com/jknifeimports

for example


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 30, 2014)

Very cool pics, Jon. Love, work, play and eat. Think you got them all


----------



## ecchef (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Matus (Oct 30, 2014)

Jon, this looks cool - will post some sort of write-up once you are back?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 30, 2014)

Matus said:


> Jon, this looks cool - will post some sort of write-up once you are back?



hadn't planned on it... there are some things i will need to update our customers on though, so we'll see


----------



## Chefu (Oct 31, 2014)

Wonderful pix, keep um coming


----------



## Lexington Jim (Oct 31, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## melbournites (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Any halloween pics?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 31, 2014)

melbournites said:


> Thanks for sharing. Any halloween pics?








arent you sorry you asked?


----------



## steeley (Oct 31, 2014)

That baby looks like it needs a cigar and drink.
always love the pic's you come back with Jon.


----------



## Mute-on (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd love to see some sort of write up ... Even just captions to the photos (all of which are amazing BTW!)

Very nice work, and yes I'm very envious! Love Japan


----------



## CutFingers (Nov 1, 2014)

How much did those dumplings cost? They look nice. Any chance you will be importing more affordable lines of natural stones?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 1, 2014)

@which dumplings? The ones in the last picture? My mother in law, sisiter in law, and sara made them. Suigyuoza (boiled gyoza).

On the natural stones, i doubt they will be getting cheaper to be honest. I have quite a few things i am testing out, but the prices are going up, not down over here. Rarity is the main issue. Things are running out, and there are no plans for reopening mines at this point. Things will run out too... none of these things last forever (and in this case, the timeframe is probably shorter than most realize).


----------



## JBroida (Nov 4, 2014)

and a couple more recent ones:


----------



## Matus (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice Jon. BTW, what is that green soup  ?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 4, 2014)

Antirust liquid


----------



## Lexington Jim (Nov 4, 2014)

Somehow Jon's excellent photography makes me want to try that green soup.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

+1


Lexington Jim said:


> Somehow Jon's excellent photography makes me want to try that green soup.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 14, 2014)

Heck with the green soup, I'm feeling a random urge to smoke!


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 14, 2014)

Cool pics--thanks for sharing!


----------

